# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Europa: lanzan etiqueta para productos respetuosos con las abejas

## Polinizaciones

*En el Salón de la Agricultura en Paris, la Unión Nacional de Apicultura Francesa (UNAF), sindicato que representa a 22.000 apicultores, lanzó este 24 de febrero la etiqueta europea Bee Friendly para promover los productos respetuosos con las abejas y los polinizadores en declive.*Esta etiqueta es lanzada en conjunto con las organizaciones apícolas europeas de Italia, Unione Nazionale Associazioni Apicoltori Italiani (Unaapi y de Alemania, la European Professional Beekeepers Association (Epba). Esta etiqueta fue creada por un grupo de expertos en abejas, en agricultura orgánica y en industria agroalimentaria.Su objetivo es sensibilizar a los productores y a las empresas fabricantes y distribuidoras de productos de uso cotidiano, con el desafío que representa la supervivencia de las abejas, como un indicador de la calidad del medio ambiente y de incitarlos a poner en marcha prácticas que tengan un impacto positivo sobre los polinizadores y sus ecosistemas.La etiqueta fue presentada ante el Ministro de Agricultura francés, Stéphane Le Foll. Se han establecido negociaciones para procurar mejorar esta coexistencia necesaria entre los polinizadores y las producciones agrícolas. La iniciativa _Bee Friendly_ se enfoca en este dialogo, señaló el ministro.Esta etiqueta va a permitir valorar mejor los esfuerzos de los agricultores, señaló Olivier Bleval, presidente de la UNAF, apuntando al impacto de los pesticidas en la población de las abejas y en la producción de miel francesa. Para proteger a las abejas, la solución pasa por informar a los consumidores a través de la etiqueta que identifica las prácticas agrícolas y los productos no dañinos para los polinizadores, agregó.Para esto, _Bee Friendly_ responde a rigurosas especificaciones que incluye 27 exigencias precisas y medibles. Entre ellas, la prohibición de los pesticidas neonicotinoides y piretroides. Además, prevé la utilización de ciertos tratamientos fitosanitarios durante la noche cuando las abejas no están presentes.En Alemania, ya se comercializan productos con esta etiqueta. Andreas Böck, ganadero lechero en Baviera y miembro de Sternfair, explica que cortan el pasto de las praderas durante las tardes o en las mañanas, cuando las abejas no están pecoreando y señala que han visto un aumento del 20% en el rendimiento lechero, principalmente por el beneficio que trae una pradera correctamente polinizada por las abejas.En Francia, la marca de productos lecheros orgánicos Las 2 Vacas y la asociación de productores de frutas y verduras Mañana la tierra se asociaron con _Bee Friendly_.En caso de éxito, la etiqueta podría ser extendida a otro tipo de producción agrícola, tales como la ganadería, la producción de algodón, los grandes cultivos o incluso los cosméticos. Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: BUSCO PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES PARA  ENVIAR OFERTA EXPORTABLE A CHINA, EUROPA, LATINOAMERICA ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Abejas Artículo: Productos peruanos elaborados con leche ovina son cotizados en EEUU y Europa Artículo: Precios minoristas de productos peruanos en China y Europa pueden ser el triple que en Perú

----------

